# Moka exploded



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

My daughters Bialetti stainless Moka exploded yesterday!! She had just finished a brew on induction heat and thinks that she turned the heat off but feels she may have turned it up full.

My question is why didn't the pressure relief valve work. The moka pot is only about 18 months old.

Looking at the pot after it cooled down it looked like the top had moved off the bottom. Inspecting it when I got it apart and I can see no visible damage.

Would you use the pot again if the pressure relief valve was replaced?

Richard


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Glad nobody was hurt. Given how affordable they are, no. Buy a new one.

As for why, the only thing I can think must've happened is the pressure relief valve got blocked. This can happen from mineral build up or just time, and it's why you're meant to pull it out (it's springy) periodically to ensure it remains freed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Did you fill with water below the safety valve? You should have.

How compact was your coffee so that it could not escape though that? Seems crazy.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've had a quick look at the relief valve looks like it is fully out as I couldn't move it. I'll give it another look as I would like to understand how it works for the future. I've got a 15 year old Bialetti pot and have never considered checking the valve. Interestingly my valve is totally different, can't see how I could test it.

Richard


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

They are often a spring and ball. Push with a pin from the inside, you should be able to feel the spring give as you move the ball.

Do not compress the coffee before placing the screen.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Water level was below the valve and the coffee is never tamped.

Richard


----------

